# Anyone know about Tabor lake, near Delroy?



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Might fish Tabor lake (a little east of Delroy) later this week by invitation (it is a private lake). Anyone know anything about this lake? Species, depth, special structure? Tried the search in NE / SE Ohio forums but nothing came up.


----------

